# Jetzt lieferbar: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in Weiß [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Januar 2010)

*Jetzt lieferbar: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in Weiß [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt lieferbar: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in Weiß [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt lieferbar: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in Weiß [Anzeige]


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Januar 2010)

*Jetzt lieferbar: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in Weiß [Anzeige]*

Denn Lüfter finde ich richtig klasse, mit der Farbe kann man denn Lüfter gut einbauen. Wenn ich welche bräuchte würde ich mir lieber die weißen holen als die schwarzen.


----------



## Xel'Naga (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in Weiß [Anzeige]*

Nice 

In einer Farbe gehalten und recht gute Leistung


----------

